# Who will win the World Cup?



## Maggot (Nov 16, 2022)

Simple poll. Explain your reasons. Can't put all the teams in. Interested to see who rates who.


----------



## Supine (Nov 16, 2022)

Wales. Cos dragons 👍


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 16, 2022)

The Qatari regime

Oh you mean football wise. Dunno. Argentina will do well. Top tip though: England are currently 12/1 to win the World Cup. For anyone who’s not much of a gambler that means if you bet £10 for England to win you’ll lose £10.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 16, 2022)

Normally I'd answer...

Football.

The winner is/was football.

But I can't make my usual jest. As football is a definite loser this time around.

Instead I'll stay the team that will win the worst world cup ever will be Brazil. I think the heat will help them and greatly hinder others.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 16, 2022)

Head says Argentina but I'm not entirely sure why.
Heart says the whole thing gets called off after an England fan gets executed for some minor discretion and everyone comes home after the first match.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 16, 2022)

Argentina v Portugal final. 

The two GOATS (apart from Ibra, who I've always thought was better) playing out their swansong. Messi in form, Ronaldo with a career to salvage.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 16, 2022)

Gromit said:


> Instead I'll stay the team that will win the worst world cup ever will be Brazil. I think the heat will help them and greatly hinder others.


Most of the squad are based in Europe.


----------



## bcuster (Nov 16, 2022)

I've a good feeling about team US


----------



## Supine (Nov 16, 2022)

bcuster said:


> I've a good feeling about team US



England 3 USA 1


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 16, 2022)

Argentina won the Copa and haven't lost for yonks.
Quite like the look of Spain
France and England have key injuries,
Holland have a young team but there is potential
Brazil should be on the shortlist but  have some  tough ties in the group and  depending on results some useful opponents in later rounds 
Portugal have a good squad but a disappointing coach .


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 16, 2022)

Not sure I care.  I doubt it'll be England.  The odds are so low only cos so many English people will back them.

I'd love to see Messi win.  
I'd really hate to see the wanker from Madeira win

The Dutch?  Best team never to win?  Belgium have some class players, possibly past their peak

Actually, there's a couple of African teams who could win, and I'd love to see a "shock" like that. It could stir shit up.  

Qatar won't win.  They gambled and lost in PR terms, but the sportswashing  will tell them they did. but then some really bad shit will happen to leave them ostracised for a long time.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 16, 2022)

Argentina and Brazil are both in a similar position; 6 outfield players providing a platform for 4 forward players to go and win them games.  Heavily reliant on Messi/Neymar to be the star, but the likes of Di Maria, Dybala (if fit), Lautaro Martinez or Vinicius, Richarlison, Jesus - heck of a supporting cast.

England should get through the group comfortably enough but the defence is not a world cup winning one.

Portugal - if you're the betting type, put a tenner on a red card for Ronaldo.  He's burned his bridges at club level and I'd be astonished if another Champion's League level team took a punt on him.  All that's left is to sit back and watch Messi go past his club and CL goals tallies over the next 18 months or so.  His entire claim to be the GOAT now rests on his international legacy, and I reckon with the headspace he's left himself now he'll either single-handedly win the whole bloody thing or more likely, get sent off.

France - look a great side but they'll miss Kante and seemingly no-one retains the title anymore.

Spain - decent bet, but probably missing a Kane/Mbappe/Lewandowski type to bail them out with a goal when plan A isn't working.

Belgium - similar to Spain, great team on paper but Lukaku hasn't been playing and if he's unfit and/or not firing they lack a focal point.

Germany - my tip, with Musiala and Kimmich 2 contenders to be player of the tournament.


----------



## Leighsw2 (Nov 16, 2022)

Who cares?


----------



## Supine (Nov 17, 2022)

Leighsw2 said:


> Who cares?



Great input to the thread. Thanks.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 17, 2022)

A lot of people are saying Brazil but I dunno, I look at them and not much is getting me excited in terms of being potential winners. And Argentina have Otamendi at the back, who was slow and past it when he left City.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 17, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> A lot of people are saying Brazil but I dunno, I look at them and not much is getting me excited in terms of being potential winners. And Argentina have Otamendi at the back, who was slow and past it when he left City.


Argentina also have Martinez from Man United and Spurs' Christian Romero as centre backs, both seriously good players.  Villa's Martinez is a very decent goalkeeper too, so their defence is well set.  Lo Celso as the midfielder who links defence and attack will be a big miss though.

I'd be more worried about Brazil in defence; Thiago Silva has been (and still is) a generational defender but at 38 there's always potential for him to end up in a footrace against the likes of Mbappe, no contest.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 17, 2022)

Who are England missing because of injury, other than Reece James and Ben Chilwell?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 17, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Who are England missing because of injury, other than Reece James and Ben Chilwell?


Those 2 are the only players missing, although question marks over Kyle Walker as well who's in the squad but not been playing.  Maddison got taken off in Leicester's last game but it seemed more precautionary than serious.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 17, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Those 2 are the only players missing, although question marks over Kyle Walker as well who's in the squad but not been playing.  Maddison got taken off in Leicester's last game but it seemed more precautionary than serious.


Maddison missed training today but it was precautionary apparently.


----------



## stavros (Nov 17, 2022)

It's twenty years since a non-European team won it, and since then the only final appearance they've had is Argentina's loss to Germany in 2014.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 17, 2022)

stavros said:


> It's twenty years since a non-European team won it, and since then the on final appearance they've had is Argentina's loss to Germany in 2014.


Brazil this year it is then!


----------



## Leighsw2 (Nov 18, 2022)

Supine said:


> Great input to the thread. Thanks.


Sorry, but I just feel particularly hostile to this one which has just surpassed all standards of greed, corruption and venality, even by Fifa standards. This has to be the first World Cup where hundreds (thousands?) of people died building the stadiums. But yeah, who's going to win?


----------



## stavros (Nov 18, 2022)

Looking at the odds, Kane is favourite to take the Golden Boot. I don't know if that's just shortened because of English punters backing him, but one's ever won it twice.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 18, 2022)

I'm surprised England are so unfancied. Semi and final in last two tournaments. I'm going England. Fuck it. Would be typical if they finally won it again in fucking Qatar.

It's a bit odd that an unfancied team has never won it. They win the Euros and the Copa América but not the WC. Can't see it happening this time either.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 19, 2022)

Voted other because I didn't spot Wales.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 20, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I'm surprised England are so unfancied. Semi and final in last two tournaments. I'm going England. Fuck it. Would be typical if they finally won it again in fucking Qatar.
> 
> It's a bit odd that an unfancied team has never won it. They win the Euros and the Copa América but not the WC. Can't see it happening this time either.


Always tended to be more games in a WC plus more strong teams


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 20, 2022)

Well it won't be Qatar based on their current playing in the opening game


----------



## bcuster (Nov 20, 2022)

USA vs. Wales prediction, odds, betting tips and best bets for World Cup 2022
					

It's rare that such a vital match is played this early in the tournament, but with the U.S. and Wales expected to duke it out behind Group B favorites England, there's a tense feel about this early World Cup clash.




					www.sportingnews.com
				






*Moneyline lean:* Draw (+200)
*Against the spread lean:* Wales +0.5 (-210)
*Score prediction:* USA 2-2 Wales


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 21, 2022)

surely the only true answer can be: FIFA, the ruling elite of Quatar, reptilian financiers and late capitalism


----------



## bcuster (Nov 21, 2022)

Monday World Cup recap: USMNT ties with Wales after giving up late goal; England dominates
					

The USMNT gets its World Cup started against Wales. Stay up to date with all the news from Qatar.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## Maggot (Nov 24, 2022)

Anyone who voted for Argentina or Germany changed their mind?


----------



## bcuster (Nov 24, 2022)

Maggot said:


> Anyone who voted for Argentina or Germany changed their mind?


I’m sticking with”other”


----------



## souljacker (Nov 24, 2022)

Maggot said:


> Anyone who voted for Argentina or Germany changed their mind?


It's only one game. I think Argentina are still in with a shout. Germany are shit though.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 24, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Germany - my tip, with Musiala and Kimmich 2 contenders to be player of the tournament.





Maggot said:


> Anyone who voted for Argentina or Germany changed their mind?



Don't mind me, I'm an idiot.  At least I don't gamble much.


----------



## Sue (Nov 26, 2022)

I was just chatting to my friend's 10 year old nephew. He's still confident England can win but his second team is Brazil. (Guess if you're going to have a second team, might as well go for one that's really good. )


----------



## Riklet (Nov 26, 2022)

England could definitely win it (if you believe you can achieve, as Dizzy Rascal once said) but if I was gonna put money on it I would say Spain or France. But probably Spain. So much talent there.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 26, 2022)

Don't let it be Spain! My ex will be insufferable, even though she has hardly kicked a ball she is very nationalistic!


----------



## bcuster (Nov 27, 2022)

Poland 🇵🇱 looking very strong…


----------



## bcuster (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## bcuster (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 29, 2022)

Come on Senegal!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 29, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Come on Senegal!


What, from here?

(Sorry)


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 29, 2022)

Portugal should win their group and if so should play Switzerland in the knock out stage


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 29, 2022)

Going on 2/3 through the group games - Spain, Brazil, France or England. All could improve on decent early performances. Think USA might go far.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 2, 2022)

Going by my wallchart - and with nearly all the group games gone - Brazil have the easiest route to the final - Ghana, then the winner of Japan vs Croatia then  one of USA/Australia/ Holland/ Poland in the semifinals - You'd expect them to get through that lot. By contrast England - if they get past Senegal - will meet France or Argentina in the q finals and then possibly Spain in the semis (although spain might slip up enroute - they are clearly beatable) 
Final looks likely to be between brazil and whoever comes out of the tough side of the draw. France look most likely.


----------



## technical (Dec 2, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> Going by my wallchart - and with nearly all the group games gone - Brazil have the easiest route to the final - Ghana, then the winner of Japan vs Croatia then  one of USA/Australia/ Holland/ Poland in the semifinals - You'd expect them to get through that lot. By contrast England - if they get past Senegal - will meet France or Argentina in the q finals and then possibly Spain in the semis (although spain might slip up enroute - they are clearly beatable)
> Final looks likely to be between brazil and whoever comes out of the tough side of the draw. France look most likely.



Aren't Brazil likely to meet Argentina in the semis? Argentina play Australia in the last 16 as they ended up winning their group in the end


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 2, 2022)

It's coming home...  to Tokyo


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 2, 2022)

technical said:


> Aren't Brazil likely to meet Argentina in the semis? Argentina play Australia in the last 16 as they ended up winning their group in the end


Ah - may have filled in wall chart incorrectly. As you were.


----------



## Flavour (Dec 3, 2022)

If England get past Senegal and France get past Poland then I think whoever wins that qf may well win the whole thing. I think both the England and France teams could take Argentina or Brazil, particularly Argentina. Think Brazil will make it to the final. 

An England v Brazil final would be epic, but I'll take France too.


----------



## Seymour Butts (Dec 3, 2022)

Qatari TV pundits mock Germany's 'OneLove' armband protest after World Cup exit | CNN
					

Football pundits on Qatar's Alkass Sports channel mocked the German football team following its World Cup exit -- by mimicking the players' protest over human rights.




					edition.cnn.com


----------



## bcuster (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Yossarian (Dec 4, 2022)

A bet on Portugal at 12 to 1 is looking tempting.


----------



## belboid (Dec 6, 2022)

This seems as good a place as any to put this - all World Cup pens from 1982-2018.

I really want to know who took the top middle one, tho its probably best they didn't tell us to save the poor sods embarrassment


----------



## Athos (Dec 6, 2022)

belboid said:


> This seems as good a place as any to put this - all World Cup pens from 1982-2018.
> 
> I really want to know who took the top middle one, tho its probably best they didn't tell us to save the poor sods embarrassment


Baggio?


----------



## belboid (Dec 6, 2022)

Athos said:


> Baggio?


I think his was the one below, but its hard to tell


----------



## stavros (Dec 6, 2022)

At one of my local bookies it looks like you can still back Wales or Germany:


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 6, 2022)

belboid said:


> This seems as good a place as any to put this - all World Cup pens from 1982-2018.
> 
> I really want to know who took the top middle one, tho its probably best they didn't tell us to save the poor sods embarrassment


Pearce or Waddle?


----------



## belboid (Dec 6, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> Pearce or Waddle?


Waddle's is marked (top left), Pearce's was closer, iirr.  e2a: it was saved (cos it was shit)

It might be Platini's v Brazil from '86.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 6, 2022)

Diana Ross? 😂


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 6, 2022)

Looks like it was Beckham.

Scratch that - this was Euro 2004.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 9, 2022)

France v Croatia final rematch then


----------



## Athos (Dec 9, 2022)

I made some pretty hefty e/w bets on Argentina and France, so I'm hoping at least one of them makes the final,  so I break even.  If both make the final, or one wins it, in sitting pretty.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 9, 2022)

Portugal


----------



## hash tag (Dec 9, 2022)

We all know the biggest winners are Qatar.


----------



## tommers (Dec 9, 2022)

I think its france or portugal.


----------



## bcuster (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 12, 2022)

Nah, loads will be behind Morocco


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 12, 2022)

The Sky news predicted results they put up at the start of the tournament got France and Argentina right, but not Croatia or Morocco.  Their prediction for overall winner is looking none too safe at this stage either…


----------



## dessiato (Dec 12, 2022)

Given that Spain is out, as is Portugal, I'm hoping it will be France retaining the championship. I think they have both the talent and confidence to keep going all the way.

But Morocco have been a surprise team. They're very hungry for it. This will carry them forward. They'll be a challenge in the semi. They could continue their run and upset the status quo, as they have done so far.

I think, though, at the end of the day, that France have the experience to carry them through.


----------



## newme (Dec 12, 2022)

dessiato said:


> Given that Spain is out, as is Portugal, I'm hoping it will be France retaining the championship. I think they have both the talent and confidence to keep going all the way.
> 
> But Morocco have been a surprise team. They're very hungry for it. This will carry them forward. They'll be a challenge in the semi. They could continue their run and upset the status quo, as they have done so far.
> 
> I think, though, at the end of the day, that France have the experience to carry them through.


France have such ridiculous strength in depth too, they could have put out two teams and the second team would have been a contender.


----------



## tommers (Dec 12, 2022)

Yes France will win it. 

Hoping Morocco though.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 12, 2022)

Hoping it's an Argentina Morocco final with Messi doing something brilliant to set up the winning goal on a plate for Julian Alvarez. Minority viewpoint I know, but I'd love to see it happen.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 12, 2022)

newme said:


> France have such ridiculous strength in depth too, they could have put out two teams and the second team would have been a contender.


Which is just about what they’ve done tbh with Kanye, Benzema and Pogba all out through injury .


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 12, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Which is just about what they’ve done tbh with Kanye, Benzema and Pogba all out through injury .


Don't think B or P are big misses but Kante's absence makes them more vulnerable to counterattacks imo. There's no real like for like with him. Might still cost them.


----------



## nogojones (Dec 12, 2022)

Ohhh. Does his mean England are out? Too lazy to read the previous pages


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 12, 2022)

Kante is a brilliant player, but as age and miles in those legs catch up with him the difference between him and Tchouameni is vanishingly small.  Passing of the torch kind of situation.

Pogba has been worse than useless at club level for years, but a different player entirely at international level.  Still, playing Rabiot gives more industry and balance, playing Griezmann gives more craft.  I'd say there's an argument that those 2 injuries have actually strengthened Fance overall.

Benzema should be the big miss, the form he's been in it's like Argentina without Messi, Poland without Lewandowski, England without Kane.  There isn't enough credit in the world to give to Giroud that at 36 he's been able to fill that gap.

The really frightening thought about French depth is that even Mbappe isn't irreplaceable.  They can still call on Kingsley Coman, who at 26 years old has never experienced any league place below 1st as a professional.

I'd love Morocco to pull off the ultimate underdog story.  I'd love Messi to win and finally put to bed the ridiculous idea that Ronaldo is fit to lace his boots.  I'd love to see Modric at 37 still playing like a kid (and with the same haircut) to win the biggest prize of the lot.  Sadly I think France are best placed of the 4.


----------



## bcuster (Dec 19, 2022)

Budweiser says it will award unconsumed Qatar beer to the World Cup winner Argentina
		











						Budweiser says it will award that unconsumed Qatar beer to World Cup winner Argentina
					

Qatar, a culturally conservative Muslim nation, announced it would not allow the sale of alcohol during the World Cup.




					www.marketwatch.com


----------



## bcuster (Dec 19, 2022)

With Qatar out of the way, the next men's World Cup begins in North America in 2026
					

Here's what you should know about the next World Cup.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sue (Dec 19, 2022)

bcuster said:


> Budweiser says it will award unconsumed Qatar beer to the World Cup winner Argentina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(((Argentina)))


----------



## bcuster (Dec 20, 2022)




----------

